# Pacemaker



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Did you know if you have a heart pacemaker there are so many things to avoid because they could upset it.
Anything with magnets, the Kindle for instance has a magnet to keep it shut so it has to be kept a certain distance from the pacemaker.
Don't linger in shop doorways that have an alarm system for shop lifters, or under power lines, or electric fences.
No electric blanket.
NO welding.
The list goes on and on.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

does Hank have one ?

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

He's had one since the 16th of May.

You even remarked 
_So he's paced

And feeling well

Result

Sandra
_


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

It’s the videos of him

Looking a bit OK >>

Sandra


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I'm waiting to have one fitted, must have look around for more information.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

You’ll be fine Drew

One of millions 

The wonders of modern science 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Two of our friends have them and I'm not sure they are aware of those avoidances.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Two of our friends have them and I'm not sure they are aware of those avoidances.
> 
> Ray.


If they read the information given to them after the fitment they should know.

https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health-topics/pacemakers

Things to avoid with a pacemaker
Devices that can interfere with a*pacemaker*include:
•	Cell phones and MP3 players (for example, iPods)
•	Household appliances, such as microwave ovens.
•	High-tension wires.
•	Metal detectors.
•	Industrial welders.
•	Electrical generators.
Pacemakers | National Heart, Lung, and Blood Institute (NHLBI)
https://www.nhlbi.nih.gov/health-topics/pacemakers
Search for:*Things to avoid with a pacemaker


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

Just bought a Dolce-Gusto coffee machine today and the pod holder has a magnet and a warning for those with pacemakers.
Cheers,
Alan


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> I'm waiting to have one fitted, must have look around for more information.


I don't know what symptoms you have Drew, but for 2 days before I took him to hospital Hans was unable to do anything, he was so weak and shaky, couldn´t even sign his name when he got to the hospital, he had to print it very shakily.
The operation took about an hour with a local anaesthetic and he had to lay on his back with a sandbag on his chest for the rest of the day. He was told not to put his left arm (pacemaker side) above his head for the next month because it _could_ disturb the sensors to the heart, that was a hard bit for Hans as he often sleeps with his hands behind his head, but he managed, with my help. The arm and chest on that side were quite bruised which may or may not be normal because he has the blood disorder that they are trying to find the cause of. Latest tests from a lumber punch taken last Thursday.
Next day (after the pacemaker) he was allowed home, he was able to sign his name again, walk without being out of breath and felt like doing things again. 
Its now a waiting game because the lumber test results will not be know for another week at least.
The nurse that helped the doctor with the lumber punch was in her late 40is I would guess, she also had a pacemaker.
If only he'd had this 6 months ago life would have been much better for him.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Fingers crossed the find the blood disorder for Hans (and you) Jan.


I can add induction hobs to the list of things to avoid with pacemakers. Our builders told us when we had ours installed. Wish we had known when we chose it  Not a problem at the moment but you never know.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> Fingers crossed the find the blood disorder for Hans (and you) Jan.
> 
> I can add induction hobs to the list of things to avoid with pacemakers. Our builders told us when we had ours installed. Wish we had known when we chose it  Not a problem at the moment but you never know.


Have you still got the instructions for the hob Pat? In the booklet it says you can use the hob if the instructions indicate it is safe to do so.
We are now trying to establish if wind turbines can also upset it because under them is always a good place to stop for a break in the Navajo :grin2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A few weeks ago I had a letter from our medical centre to make an appointment for my annual review. Having made the appointment I was duly seen by the Nurse Practitioner who checked my blood pressure, took some blood, weighed me and asked a few questions about my medication all done within a few minutes. That's it for now she said, see you next year.

I asked why she hadn't checked my heart and lungs, "is there a problem" she asked, "no, not that I know of," I replied "but as I had a stent inserted three years ago I just thought of asking".

Reluctantly she checked my heart and lungs with her stethoscope and found something amiss. I then saw a doctor who recommended that I had an ECG there and then, after that I was fitted with a 24 hour ECG monitor. A week later a had an a letter from the Cardiology Department in Dorchester informing me that arrangements were being made for me to have a Pacemaker fitted. 

My only symptoms were tiredness and not being able to complete my daily chores as quick as I used to, I put this down to age. (76) Both my knees have shot and my legs ache when gardening. Our rear garden being tiered, is difficult for me to navigate, and furthermore it is full of Mares Tail which is impossible to eradicate.

I appreciate this thread as I have never given the Pacemaker a thought until now, I'll have to some reading in the next few days.

Thank you all for your impute.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I often wonder about being checked as I now get puffed when walking up long hills and inclines. Although we did 8.5km. yesterday and the legs ache today.

Ray.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A 2 mile brisk walk is not much of a problem with me Ray, a little breathless and sore feet nothing more. It is manoeuvring around in the sloping garden that completely knackers me.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Thanks Jan, will take a look at the instruction. Not a problem yet but you never know.


As regards medical checks, it always amazes me that hearts are not listened to during them. Even Chris, who has had a heart attack and has a chest problem, never had his heart or lungs checked during medical appointments. I am 67 and I don't think I ever had my heart checked until I had a seizure.


Breathlessness should always be checked out.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Update: Just had a call from the hospital, June 25 to meet the Pacemaker Nurse for a chat, and the pacemaker to be fitted on the 17th July.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good news Drew!


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank goodness you asked the first question. You could have popped your clogs and never known why! Good luck!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I am surprised they offer the pacemaker before trying to shock you into rhythm Drew, (cardioversion) 
http://www.heart.org/HEARTORG/Condi...rhythmia/Cardioversion_UCM_447318_Article.jsp

Maybe there is a reason, perhaps your too sparky already.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

I've given you the whole story Jan just as it has happened, there was no offer of a pacemaker, just that I was being referred to the Cardiology dept as a non emergency patient.

It all started on the 9th May, check up, followed by ECG > 24 hour ECG monitor. Attended Medical Centre for results 18th May. Referred to Cardiology Dept Dorchester Hospital a non urgent patient. I then received a letter with an appointment with the Cardiologist for the 29th August. Last Monday 11th June I received a letter informing me that I would be seeing a Pacemaker Nurse with a view to having a pacemaker fitted. Today I had a phone call offering me an appointment with the Pacemaker Nurse on the 25th June and for the pacemaker to be fitted on the 17th July.

No more – no less? I've never had any blackouts, dizzy spells or whatever. A little breathless and lethargic at times that I put down to my age, maybe I have been lucky?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> I've given you the whole story Jan just as it has happened, there was no offer of a pacemaker, just that I was being referred to the Cardiology dept as a non emergency patient.
> 
> It all started on the 9th May, check up, followed by ECG > 24 hour ECG monitor. Attended Medical Centre for results 18th May. Referred to Cardiology Dept Dorchester Hospital a non urgent patient. I then received a letter with an appointment with the Cardiologist for the 29th August. Last Monday 11th June I received a letter informing me that I would be seeing a Pacemaker Nurse with a view to having a pacemaker fitted. Today I had a phone call offering me an appointment with the Pacemaker Nurse on the *25th June* and for the pacemaker to be fitted on the 17th July.
> 
> No more - no less? I've never had any blackouts, dizzy spells or whatever. A little breathless and lethargic at times that I put down to my age, maybe I have been lucky?


How did it go today Drew?


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Nothing more to report Jan, I had an hour long meeting with the Pre Admission Nurse who confirmed that I was to have the Pacemaker fitted on the 17th July. Blood samples were taken and she explained in detail of what exactly to expect on the day.

I have an appointment on the 13th July for an Echocardiogram and further blood tests prior to the procedure.

The best part of the day was when she informed me that I would be able to drive within a week of the procedure, everyone was telling me that I would have to wait 6 to 8 weeks.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Nothing more to report Jan, I had an hour long meeting with the Pre Admission Nurse who confirmed that I was to have the Pacemaker fitted on the 17th July. Blood samples were taken and she explained in detail of what exactly to expect on the day.
> 
> I have an appointment on the 13th July for an Echocardiogram and further blood tests prior to the procedure.
> 
> The best part of the day was when she informed me that I would be able to drive within a week of the procedure, everyone was telling me that I would have to wait 6 to 8 weeks.


Things have changed in the past few years Drew, that was probably information from 10 years ago. Also it depends on how you feel, if your confident of not.
Do you need to tell your insurance and DVLA even?


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Do you need open heart surgery to fit a pacemaker ?

Gosh my nursing knowledge fades 

I’m almost redundant now 

Well in most things I am redundant 

Sandra :wink2::wink2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

aldra said:


> Do you need open heart surgery to fit a pacemaker ?
> 
> Gosh my nursing knowledge fades
> 
> ...


No Sandra, its just I little envelope cut of about 2 inches long where the pacemaker is popped under the skin and the sensors are threaded through a vein to the heart.
Almost a day job :smile2:


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

A typical Pacemaker.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Probably a St. Jude.



Hans goes for his first pacemaker check tomorrow.
He has gained 1 kg in weight, but still has dizzy days, not sure if its to do with the heart or his inner ear like my vertigo.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

One of Chris's ward mates had dizzy spells because of his heart problem. Something to do with blood reaching the brain too slowly?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

*Update*

The pacemaker check went very well, 12noon appointment out at 12.15pm all smiles, everything is in the right place, (unbeknown to me he was worried the sensors had moved.) The doctor turned the pace up a bit to hopefully prevent the dizzy spells he has now and then.

Although he had no appointment with the haematologist, as we were at the hospital he enquired if the lumber punch results were back and as they were he saw the professor, a lovely man who spoke perfect English so I was able to understand everything as well.
There is nothing terribly wrong, he's just old :-( and the older you get the more this *can* happen, not to say it does with everybody. 
However he wants to keep his eye on Hans so every 3 months blood tests. No treatment necessary.

Now just need to get the prostate op done so he's free of the catheter and can start living a normal life again, please note, he will never be a normal person he says :grin2:.
We enjoyed the rest of the day. Stopped at the river as usual for a little walk and Motley had a good sniff around. We also saw a little house boat.
Now I sit here talking to you and Hans is playing his Harmonica with gusto.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well we’re all getting older Jan 

And whose normal?

Well OK I am 

But such a rarity>

Sandra:wink2:


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Good gracious, what a strange contraption - the houseboat not the motorhome.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Gosh I’d love a houseboat

I think 

Sandra


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

JanHank said:


> he enquired if the lumber punch results were back .


Jan its a lumbar PUNCTURE, no violence involved. Just a little pain.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Thought she had a spelling difficulty 

It happens :grin2:

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

HermanHymer said:


> Jan its a lumbar PUNCTURE, no violence involved. Just a little pain.


I've always called it a lumber punch Viv, can't change me now :grin2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

No that seems to be a fairly common misunderstanding of the term. Probably due to bad pronunciation as in my bike had a "puncha".


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

*Pacemaker Fitted.*

On Monday after my daily chores I packed my overnight bag for Tuesdays 12:00 admission to have the pacemaker fitted.

At 16:10 I had a phone call asking if I could come in at 08:00 as they had a cancellation and that they would fit the pacemaker before midday. No problem.

I arrived at the hospital at 8:00, was admitted to the ward along with six other patients. All pre ops were carried out before we were settled and left to amuse ourselves before we were called. Three who were having stents fitted were called first, as soon as two returned within an hour, I and another were taken down to the theatre for our op.

Forty minutes later I was returned to the ward all fitted up. The only discomfort that I had was that my mouth and throat were completely dry, this lasted for about two hours. I believe I drank three jugs of water one after the other.

I was then taken down to the X-ray dept to check that the probes were in the right place and that they were still attached.

Shortly after that I had a visit from a Pacemaker Technician who set up the machine to regulate the pulse.

By five o'clock I was at home watching "The Chase" with a cup of my favourite Earl Grey Tea. (In a China mug.) What a change from these hospital cardboard cups.

This morning I was up at my usual time 06:00, no shower?? just a good wash, back to showering tomorrow. Nice little scar with no pain whatsoever.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

See told ya, in and out in no time.
Very pleased it all went smoothly Drew, Hans says he only has one probe, is it a St, Jude pacemaker?

Yesterday he went to the dept hoping to see someone because he has become rather breathless again, nobody there, they are all on holiday.




Something Hans is trying to find out is should you keep away from the wind generators because we used the area around for a resting place (before the pacemaker)?


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well done Drew!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

You didn't have to lay down for hours with a cooling bag/ice pack on your wound then.
Are you bruised on your arm and chest, Hans was.
Maybe they are more gentle with patients in the UK.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Excellent news Drew!!


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

When I had my heart problems a couple of years back now, all caused unbeknown to anybody by a blood infection which ate away my Aorta valve, I had a wobbly on the ward and had to have an ultra sound which showed the anomaly, this went on a few days later to have the camera down which showed the blood leaking out of the duff valve, this procedure was carried out by an Egyptian surgeon, he was on his ward rounds and as he was a couple of beds away I had a major wobble, he rushed over and said get him ready I will take him down to theatre straightaway.. They put me on the trolley and ran with me to the theatre, I died twice on the trolley as they ran with me with a nurse pumping away at my heart to keep me going..

At the theatre as the were lifting me on to the operating table I died again, I came round to feel electric pulses which turned out to be an external pacemaker, the surgeon was busy cut a hole in my neck to insert some wires into my heart watching through an x ray machine where they were going, unfortunately in the panic he penetrated my heart and didn't get the wires in the right place, I didn't know until I ended up on the emergency ward, the pace maker was nailed to the side of my neck, every time it went off my whole body jerked, obviously something was wrong, so I had to go down to the theatre again the next day to have the whole thing done again, all without anaesthetic for obvious reasons, now I wouldn't wish that experience on anybody someone fiddling with your heart while awake!...

And that procedure was one that was the easiest to bear compared with what followed, I shudder thinking about what poor little me had to go through with a 4 month stay in hospital, Mr Jarvis my Heart surgeon said my Aorta just crumbled as he disconnected it, it was in a worse state than Russia, if I hadn't already been in Hospital I would never had made it, my Guardian Angel was certainly with me then..

Upshot being a non smoker all my life my heart once fixed worked well so I had the temporary pacemaker un nailed off my neck and my heart worked, they put two wires into my heart on the table so they could fit another pacemaker if there was a problem but I was Ok, it was strange when a Spanish nurse came over to tell me she was removing the wires from my heart, she just pulled the buggers straight out.


ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Your still here to annoy > and I am so glad.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Other than a severe itch I have no other problems. (At the moment). I had to go to the loo last night, the first time in just over four years?? I blamed it on the amount of water that I drank.

The only other discomfort I had, was lying in bed on top of a crumpled sheet. I kept trying to push myself up toward the top of the bed, unfortunately the bottom sheet crumpled just under my bum and caused extreme discomfort. They wouldn't let me out of bed to smooth it until I had my X-ray. So far no bruising and no to having anything placed on my chest.

My only fear was, what would have happened if I had to go to the loo for a poo during the procedure. I regularly go every other day, and as it happened, yesterday was poo day. Needless to say all was well.

From my card Jan: 2 Leads – Pacing Mode: DDD – Type: Pacemaker – Maker: Boston Scientific – Model: Essentio MRI DR L111


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Before my op

They put a camara into my heart to look at the valve 

I was awake and could see it on the screen 

They threaded it through an artery 

Was asleep for the replacement of the calcified aortic valve fortunately 

Less painful than giving birth 

Sandra


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yeah I know Sandra as I have had far worse pain than childbirth...…..

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

And how would you know?!? I bet Mrs Ray didn't say that!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Your right Jean. But apart from the fact that women are built to have kids, if it was really that bad there would only be one child families.
In deep conversations with other ladies who like me had kidney stones, they both said the pain when passing a stone was worse than childbirth.!!!>

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Did they have the stones after or before childbirth?

Just asking!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> Your right Jean. But apart from the fact that women are built to have kids, if it was really that bad there would only be one child families.
> In deep conversations with other ladies who like me had kidney stones, they both said the pain when passing a stone was worse than childbirth.!!!>
> 
> Ray.


I can´t comment for myself on either, no children, no kidney stones, but thats the only time I have seen Hans on his knees with tears in his eyes, when he had kidney stones, although he was quite near to that when his waterworks were blocked earlier this year. He's still not sorted on that front poor boy.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

jiwawa said:


> Did they have the stones after or before childbirth? Just asking!


I would guess after but can't swear.

Ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Oooh, I bet you can Ray!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

raynipper said:


> Yeah I know Sandra as I have had far worse pain than childbirth...…..
> 
> Ray.


I wouldn't really know Ray

For some reason the pain of childbirth is soon forgotten

Except after my twins 4/5 children

The after pains felt exactly like labour

My instinct was for a hot water bottle

A retired midwife working with sisters brought ice

And it worked

I've passed a kidney stone, only once fortunately

It is an excruciating pain

But any pain at the time bad

Sandra


----------

